# wanted melal gates



## honeyvalley (Nov 13, 2011)

Has any one got a pair of metel gates for sale in the Castelo Branco area? would also consider a single gate.

Any condition as prepared to do the necessary work, alternatively could anyone point us in the right direction where we could buy new/secondhand.

thanks for your assistance
:confused2:
Honeyvalley


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you have any gates remember to PM Honeyvalley with the details and NOT place them on this thread


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

honeyvalley said:


> Has any one got a pair of metel gates for sale in the Castelo Branco area? would also consider a single gate.
> 
> Any condition as prepared to do the necessary work, alternatively could anyone point us in the right direction where we could buy new/secondhand.
> 
> ...


Bought some from here recently Vial Carpintarias - Madeira - PVC - Aluminio - Cozinhas Not the ultimate in quality but not as bad as you would think for that price.


----------



## honeyvalley (Nov 13, 2011)

MrBife said:


> Bought some from here recently Vial Carpintarias - Madeira - PVC - Aluminio - Cozinhas Not the ultimate in quality but not as bad as you would think for that price.


Thanks, will give them a try but will keep my eyes open for any of the older style gates

All the best Honeyvalley:ranger:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You must have a local blacksmith or metalworker, they'd be able to make just about any style of gate you reguire, ask at your local cafe or yellow pages.


----------

